# Tiagra shifters for triple 9 speed



## cameramanjim (27 May 2011)

My wife has a second hand Giant Avail and would like to upgrade the shifters to Tiagra (as with Sora she can´t reach the thumb buttons from the drops).
Triple chainset, 9 speed.
Anyone got any to sell?
Thanks
Jim


----------



## Scruffmonster (1 Jun 2011)

I have a right hand 9 speed shifter, and a left hand shifter that a quick Google tells me is either a double or triple... (I wouldnt know as they were used as a double before...

http://www.mailorderbikes.com/products.php?plid=m5b591s219p2183&rs=gb

They were removed from a bike that I've since made a single speed. A bit scuffed at the front, but were fully functioning when I removed them. No cables or outers though.

Let me know if you're interested. Email me directly on leecoombes@gmail.com rather than here as I may not see it.


----------

